# Camera for iPad takes pictures with iPhone camera



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I thought this was interesting,so I'm sharing.

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/news/comments/camera-for-ipad-takes-pictures-with-iphone-camera/


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sugar said:


> I thought this was interesting,so I'm sharing.
> 
> http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/news/comments/camera-for-ipad-takes-pictures-with-iphone-camera/


It is interesting thanks for sharing


----------

